# Do snails help cycle?



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Is it worth throwing a few of those pond snails into a new (to me) tank i'm trying to cycle? will the little guys help cycle it faster?


----------



## clau74 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi , 
There are basically two methods of cycling:
a) fish / invertebrates, which is the most recommended for fish that contribute to complete the process.
b) without fish, a method I say incomplete because it is formed and those bacteria that break down nitrogen resulting from physiological processes of fish. The method by which this is done is by adding cycling daily food without fish in the tank for 3 weeks after that will put the fish that we want to have in your aquarium. This means there is a risk that the fish will suffer, as they are basically put in a system that can not be cleaned.
The exchanges have helped with weekly water 20% of the aquarium and fish fecal suction on the bottom.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Isn't fish less cycling using ammonia?


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

Both methods "fish" and "fishless" works. 
the idea is to provide a source of ammonia which will eventually promote growth of two types of bacteria.

The first type consumes ammonia and produces nitrites

The second takes the toxic nitrite and changes that to a much less toxic nitrates.

nitriates are eventually removed via water changes (or plants)

by doing a fishless cycle (ie adding pure ammonia to a fishless tank) you save your fish the painful process of going through two rather toxic cycles before the tank stabilizes.

Please note that you will need to run a filter begin a cycle, a test kit is also very important.

snails will only contribute to the cycling process if you feed them.
animal waste=ammonia source


----------

